# Flop Serena Bortone su Rai 1. 9% di share per il suo programma.



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2020)

Una delle novità televisive di questa stagione televisiva è, sicuramente, la *promozione di Serena Bortone da Rai 3 a Rai 1*. Una scelta molto discussa, che non ha fatto mancare delle perplessità da parte delle testate televisive, in quanto la Bortone, apprezzata molto dal direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta il quale era in precedenza direttore della terza rete, è stata promossa dal mattino di Rai 3 dove conduceva Agorà, al pomeriggio dell'ammiraglia con "*Oggi è Un Altro Giorno*" in una fascia oraria storicamente molto difficile.

Ed, ovviamente, le basse aspettative sono state rispettate. Oggi è Un Altro Giorno, infatti, fatica a superare il 10% di share, agguantato solo nella puntata di martedì e ieri, mercoledì 9 settembre ha ottenuto ben il *9,5% di share* e poco più di un milione di spettatori. I suoi predecessori, come Alessandro Greco con Zero e Lode, Caterina Balivo con Vieni Da Me e Pierluigi Diaco con Io e Te hanno sicuramente avuto un trend migliore, pur non brillando. 

Inoltre, il daytime di Rai 2 non si è ancora acceso. Infatti, nella seconda rete, tra qualche settimana, è prevista la messa in onda di "Ore 14" con Milo Infante, che potrebbe rubare ancora più pubblico a quel poco che resta a Serena Bortone. Molto bene, invece, Il Paradiso delle Signore che ha permesso alla prima rete di competere con la soap avversaria Il Segreto su Canale 5 e La Vita in Diretta di Alberto Matano (quest'anno senza Lorella Cuccarini, fuori dal programma per volere dello stesso giornalista con i quali i rapporti si erano ormai deteriorati), che ha battuto per la seconda volta Pomeriggio 5 di Barbara D'Urso.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2020)

Le solite spinte dalla sinistra. Come la Parodi a Domenica in. Il PD non sa nemmeno come raccomandare i suoi polli, ridicoli! 

Ma come puoi pensare di fare ascolti in questo modo in una fascia dove ha fallito gente più famosa, ed anche più amata, di questa Bortone che il pubblico di Rai 1 manco sa chi è  .


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2020)

Il programma però non è male, sicuramente meglio di quello della Balivo


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una delle novità televisive di questa stagione televisiva è, sicuramente, la *promozione di Serena Bortone da Rai 3 a Rai 1*. Una scelta molto discussa, che non ha fatto mancare delle perplessità da parte delle testate televisive, in quanto la Bortone, apprezzata molto dal direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta il quale era in precedenza direttore della terza rete, è stata promossa dal mattino di Rai 3 dove conduceva Agorà al pomeriggio dell'ammiraglia con "*Oggi è Un Altro Giorno*" in una fascia oraria storicamente molto difficile.
> 
> Ed, ovviamente, le basse aspettative sono state rispettate. Oggi è Un Altro Giorno, infatti, fatica a superare il 10% di share, agguantato solo nella puntata di martedì e ieri, mercoledì 9 settembre ha ottenuto ben il *9,5% di share* e poco più di un milione di spettatori. I suoi predecessori, come Alessandro Greco con Zero e Lode, Caterina Balivo con Vieni Da Me e Pierluigi Diaco con Io e Te hanno sicuramente avuto un trend migliore, pur non brillando.
> 
> Inoltre, il daytime di Rai 2 non si è ancora acceso. Infatti, nella seconda rete, tra qualche settimana, è prevista la messa in onda di "Ore 14" con Milo Infante, che potrebbe rubare ancora più pubblico a quel poco che resta a Serena Bortone. Molto bene, invece, Il Paradiso delle Signore che ha permesso alla prima rete di competere con la soap avversaria Il Segreto su Canale 5 e La Vita in Diretta di Alberto Matano (quest'anno senza Lorella Cuccarini, fuori dal programma per volere dello stesso giornalista con i quali i rapporti si erano ormai deteriorati), che ha battuto per la seconda volta Pomeriggio 5 di Barbara D'Urso.



Anche con questa, come per molte altre, tutto si riduce a eliminare la parte professionale e stabilire se può essere presa a sportellate in uno sport indoor.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2020)

dai è pure cessa...


----------



## sacchino (10 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una delle novità televisive di questa stagione televisiva è, sicuramente, la *promozione di Serena Bortone da Rai 3 a Rai 1*. Una scelta molto discussa, che non ha fatto mancare delle perplessità da parte delle testate televisive, in quanto la Bortone, apprezzata molto dal direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta il quale era in precedenza direttore della terza rete, è stata promossa dal mattino di Rai 3 dove conduceva Agorà, al pomeriggio dell'ammiraglia con "*Oggi è Un Altro Giorno*" in una fascia oraria storicamente molto difficile.
> 
> Ed, ovviamente, le basse aspettative sono state rispettate. Oggi è Un Altro Giorno, infatti, fatica a superare il 10% di share, agguantato solo nella puntata di martedì e ieri, mercoledì 9 settembre ha ottenuto ben il *9,5% di share* e poco più di un milione di spettatori. I suoi predecessori, come Alessandro Greco con Zero e Lode, Caterina Balivo con Vieni Da Me e Pierluigi Diaco con Io e Te hanno sicuramente avuto un trend migliore, pur non brillando.
> 
> Inoltre, il daytime di Rai 2 non si è ancora acceso. Infatti, nella seconda rete, tra qualche settimana, è prevista la messa in onda di "Ore 14" con Milo Infante, che potrebbe rubare ancora più pubblico a quel poco che resta a Serena Bortone. Molto bene, invece, Il Paradiso delle Signore che ha permesso alla prima rete di competere con la soap avversaria Il Segreto su Canale 5 e La Vita in Diretta di Alberto Matano (quest'anno senza Lorella Cuccarini, fuori dal programma per volere dello stesso giornalista con i quali i rapporti si erano ormai deteriorati), che ha battuto per la seconda volta Pomeriggio 5 di Barbara D'Urso.



Ma di che parliamo? Promozione della Bortone? Hanno solo voluto dare lavoro alla Costamagna tutto il resto è fuffa.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma di che parliamo? Promozione della Bortone? Hanno solo voluto dare lavoro alla Costamagna tutto il resto è fuffa.


La promozione della Bortone è stata una cosa voluta dal PD, che comanda Rai 1. Il M5S comanda Rai 3 con Di Mare e ha messo la Costamagna.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2020)

Ora in diretta grande elogio a Liliana Segre. Il tutto, in compagnia di Cecchi Paone ed altre due grandi menti come Rosolino e la Ciuffini (ex valletta di Mike Bongiorno).

Che programma osceno!


----------

